# Tack stolen



## Gottotrot (13 July 2016)

On the night of 7th july 2016 somebody broke into my tack room in hambleton,poulton le fylde and stole a substantial amount of tack...
17" brown gfs pro extra to saddle,slight scuff to cantle,stirrups with white treads,black girth with black fluffy girth sleeve in a blue zip up saddle bag,
Brown Western saddle and cinch
Brown leather bridle with pink and purple browband with Waterford loose ring snaffle bit,
Pink nylon bridle and reins
Pink stirrups with pink nylon leathers
Brown Western bridle with metal detail to the sides,has had extra holes punched in the cheekpieces
Hackamore bit with stars on metal bits
Plain eggbutt snaffle
Various other leatherwork
O and a bag of carrots!!
If anybody has any info please get in touch,these things belong to my 16 yr old daughter who is very upset.
The police are investigating and an article is running in the local newspaper
Thanks


----------

